# eso que iba a ser hace algunas semanas



## maunat

Salve a tutti mi aiutate con questa frase:

 "Quería saber eso que iba a ser hace algunas semanas"

io direi: "volevo sapere quello che va ad essere fatto in alcune settimane", come dire "volevo sapere cosa sara' fatto nelle prossime settimane". Pero non capisco perchè il verbo hacer è al presente?

Grazie mille per le risposte.

M


----------



## chlapec

La traduzione letterale di quello che hai scritto sarebbe:
"Volevo sapere quello che sarebbe stato qualche settimana *fa*"


----------



## maunat

Quindi mi dici con assoluta certezza che si tratta di una frase rivolta al passato e non al futuro. Non avevo capito proprio niente allora.

Comunque non capisco il senso della frase a questo punto.

Grazie.


----------



## chlapec

maunat said:


> Quindi mi dici con assoluta certezza che si tratta di una frase rivolta al passato e non al futuro. Non avevo capito proprio niente allora.
> 
> Comunque non capisco il senso della frase a questo punto.
> 
> Grazie.


 
neanche io!!


----------



## Larroja

Propongo una soluzione del tutto interpretativa: mi sarebbe piaciuto sarebbe prima (due settimane fa) quello che poi è successo adesso. Modello: "del senno di poi son piene le fosse".


----------



## 0scar

maunat said:


> Salve a tutti mi aiutate con questa frase:
> 
> "Quería saber [sobre] eso que iba [Ud.] a ser  hacer hace algunas semanas"


 
Así tiene sentido.


----------



## maxpower76

0scar said:


> Así tiene sentido.



Correcto

"Hace una semana" = "Una settimana fa"

La mia traduzione:

Volevo sapere quello che (lui/lei) era per fare alcune settimane fa.


----------



## maunat

Quindi come a dire "quello che hai fatto in queste settimane"?


----------



## fer1975

Hacer non è al presente ma significa *fa.*


----------



## maxpower76

fer1975 said:


> Hacer non è al presente ma significa *fa.*



No, hacer significa *fare *ed al presente sarebbe *hace*. L'unica differenza è che noi lo mettiamo prima e voi italiani dopo. 

Hace una semana
una settimana fa


----------



## maxpower76

maunat said:


> Quindi come a dire "quello che hai fatto in queste settimane"?



No, de hecho la pregunta es para saber qué ha ocurrido con aquello que la otra persona debía o quería hacer hace varias semanas.

De todos modos, la pregunta no me parece formulada de una manera muy correcta en español tampoco. Creo que sería mejor "*Quería saber pasa con lo que iba hacer hace varias semanas"* o *"Quería saber que es lo que iba a hacer hace varias semanas"*, a ver si lo paso bien al italiano.

*Volevo sapere che cosa sucede con quello che stava per fare alcune settimane fa
Volevo sapere che cosa stava per fare alcune settimane fa
*


----------



## maunat

Io non so se puo essere di aiuto ma questa frase è riferita alla seconda persona singolare. Come se per esempio fosse scritta a me non a una terza persona.

MN


----------



## maxpower76

maunat said:


> Io non so se puo essere di aiuto ma questa frase è riferita alla seconda persona singolare. Come se per esempio fosse scritta a me non a una terza persona.
> 
> MN



Se è riferita alla seconda persona singolare usa il "usted" (lei). Seconda persona singolare de "hacer" sarebbe "haces". Ma forse può anche essere riferita a la prima persona.

*Lo que (tú) ibas a hacer. *Quello che stavi per fare.
*Lo que (usted) iba a hacer. *Quello che lei stava per fare.
*Lo que (yo) iba a hacer*. Quello che stavo per fare.

Come puoi vedere la prima e la terza persona singolare sono uguali.


----------



## Neuromante

"Quería saber eso que iba a ser hace algunas semanas"

Provo a "divertirmi" anche io.

Volevo/volevi/voleva sapere quello che stavo/stavi/stava per essere ¿sucedere/accadere/capitare? qualche settime fa.


Usando i verbi fra segni interrogativi solo se il secondo verbo è allaa terza persona.



Vi faccio vedere che si trata del verbo "ser" e non del verbo "hacer" *Hace* cui funziona come adverbio e non come forma verbale


----------

